# Error code 0xc00000e9



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

My acer aspire laptop running on windows 8 updated to 8.1 .As now got a blank screen and says 
Prepairing automatic repair and does nothing 
Please help


----------



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi
I have a acer aspire laptop running on windows 8 just updated to 8.1

It now says

The operating system couldn't be loaded because a critical driver is missing or contains errors.
File \WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\cng sys
Error code 0xc00000e9
Please help thanks Dave


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

did you get the 8.1 to work at all

did you create the recovery media before you updated to 8.1 ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Moved to the Windows 8 forum.


----------



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

It worked for a few days.
I did not create a recovery media I just followed a link in my email asking me to update


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

We need a windows 8 expert to answer further, as going back to windows 8 seems to possibly be an issue

the Acer will have come with a recovery partition and when you first setup the PC recommended you created some recovery DVDs.
I have never gone from 8.1 back to 8 or had to do a reset back to 8.0 - so not sure if the articles I have read are correct 
Some are saying you can only go back to version 8.0 with a set of media 
this article mentions you can revert back to 8.0 using the recovery partition
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-in/windows-8/restore-refresh-reset-pc

on the Acer using

ALT + F10 when pressed on the Acer log screen should bring up the Acer eRecovery environment. 
But this feature must be enabled in the BIOS as does the F12 Boot Menu option. Press F2 to get into the BIOS setup and make sure both the F12 Boot Menu and the D2D option is enabled, I think they are under the Boot section.


----------



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

When I press ALT+F10 I get 
Loading files and then starting windows and then just wait a moment
Nothing happens after waiting 1/2 hour


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

yes, that was what I thought may happen

did you check the bios ?


----------



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

I am unable to get in to bios when I press f2 or f12 it just makes a buzzing noise and then it goes in to prep airing
Automatic repair and then nothing.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as it starts it should tell you what key to press to get into bios/setup - what key is it saying to press ?


----------



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

It says F2 but when I press it. It just makes a buzzing noise and displays prepairing automatic repair


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sounds like the PC is broken


----------



## yyydaveyyy (Nov 6, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------

